# Books to learn FreeBSD structure



## -Snake- (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm thinking on buy a book to learn intern structure of freebsd, in other old thread i did see that recommend some books like:

http://www.informit.com/store/design-and-implementation-of-the-freebsd-operating-9780201702453

And:

https://www.amazon.fr/Designing-BSD-Rootkits-Introduction-Hacking/dp/1593271425
https://www.amazon.fr/Designing-BSD-Rootkits-Introduction-Hacking/dp/1593271425
My questions are:

Are the information in these books still more or less current to learn?
Any book in Spanish?

Thanks.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 25, 2017)

The first one have new edition which is pretty current, see http://www.informit.com/store/design-and-implementation-of-the-freebsd-operating-9780321968975


----------



## fnoyanisi (Jan 25, 2017)

bookdepository.com offers free-shipping and (sometimes) better prices compared to other online stores, worth checking.


----------



## -Snake- (Jan 26, 2017)

ondra_knezour said:


> The first one have new edition which is pretty current, see http://www.informit.com/store/design-and-implementation-of-the-freebsd-operating-9780321968975



Thanks! it look interesting.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 27, 2017)

-Snake- I own the original and it's *very* indepth by Marshall McKusick


----------



## -Snake- (Jan 31, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> -Snake- I own the original and it's *very* indepth by Marshall McKusick



Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## topcat (May 8, 2017)

Also try Kong's newer book on FreeBSD device drivers. I have been reading this and it seems great! Kong makes a lot of effort to explain things, and whatever he omits is fun to figure out on your own .


----------

